# My Knot Updated



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks to all who politely posted both positive and negative comments and recommendations on my previous post concerning a new knot and rig I was working on.

I have taken your suggestions and comments into consideration and have incorporated them into an updated version. I present it to you here in this link to a photo of it on Picassa:

http://picasaweb.google.com/fireline20/Hooks?authkey=3UcYE0Sjapc#5297933770032673554

These are Penn Blue Water Tuna and Gami 7/0 Circle hooks. Both are tied with dual 3 inch strands of twisted and braided 50lb Berkley Big Game Mono and tied to a 100 lb Berkley McMahon Swivel with a standard clinch knot. If one line should fail, be cut or bitten through the other line will maintain its integrity an they are attached to the hook eyes with my knot.

As you can see, there are no loops, and the two lines will not catch grass and I believe that the two 50 lb lines, braided together are stronger than a single strand of 100 lb mono.

Suggestions and comments, both positive and negative are invited and I will provide instructions to those who ask politely.:fishing:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Fireline20 said:


> I believe that the two 50 lb lines, braided together are stronger than a single strand of 100 lb mono.


If you think so, I'd say that's good enough. 

But I'll stick with a single >2" strand of 130lb Tri as my bite leader.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Newsjeff said:


> If you think so, I'd say that's good enough.
> 
> But I'll stick with a single >2" strand of 130lb Tri as my bite leader.


Never intended on it be a shark or toothy rig but no doubt your comment is appreciated..

Thanks


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

His is a drum/striper/cobia rig, not intended to be a toothy critter rig either.

The abbrasion a drum rig takes, especially in a little bit of current, is nuts. 

Look at a plastic (glass are prefered) pony bead after a day of fishing 8nbait.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

50# is easier to cut than 60#, 60# is easier to cut than 80# and so on. I still dont see any benefit in having doubled 50#... I have a feeling this "rig" will cause you to loose more fish than a standard 100#-130# single line. You keep saying that "if one breaks I will have the second one for backup" and in the same breath you say its not for toothy fish. My question is when in the hell has 100-130# ever failed?? I see you trying to fix a problem that doesnt exist. The rigs do look better though, almost there...


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

obxflea said:


> 50# is easier to cut than 60#, 60# is easier to cut than 80# and so on. I still dont see any benefit in having doubled 50#... I have a feeling this "rig" will cause you to loose more fish than a standard 100#-130# single line. You keep saying that "if one breaks I will have the second one for backup" and in the same breath you say its not for toothy fish. My question is when in the hell has 100-130# ever failed?? I see you trying to fix a problem that doesnt exist. The rigs do look better though, almost there...


Thanks;

A bit of clarification here I believe is needed.

I did not intend on this replacing 100-130 lb mono rigs or for that matter shark rigs. For those stick with your single strand heavy mono, to be honest with you I would be fishing with steel leaders at those weights, but that is just me.

But for most Drum, Cobia, Stripper rigs your going to use 50-60 lb shock mono leaders and hook sets, not 100-130 lb.
I am only trying to show a way, that you can take 30,40,50 or even 60 lb mono, and setup a double line rig that gives you more strength, without the loss of feel and stretch you get with heavy mono. If you want heavier line, it can used , the only limiting factor is the size of the eye on the hook.

:fishing:


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

I feel like I am missing something here....in what situation(s) do you envision one line being bit/cut/snagged/etc but the other strand being left unscathed? I would think that any situation that would result in one strand breaking, would result in both of them breaking since they are braided....


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Those look alot better Fireline.

Newsjeff how big are these fish that you are catching to need 130# Leader.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Regarding the "feel and stretch" issue, with around 100yds of mono between you and the fish, there will be no difference in so called "feel" when it comes to your leader. Also what kind of hooks are you using that 100# mono wont fit through the eye? Or am I totally confused here... I am thinking of a drum rig, as in BIG drum. If you are talking about fishing for puppies and schoolie stripers then the 30,40,40# mono would make more sense, but then with such small fish why the need to have a doubled line?


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

obxflea said:


> Regarding the "feel and stretch" issue, with around 100yds of mono between you and the fish, there will be no difference in so called "feel" when it comes to your leader. Also what kind of hooks are you using that 100# mono wont fit through the eye? Or am I totally confused here... I am thinking of a drum rig, as in BIG drum. If you are talking about fishing for puppies and schoolie stripers then the 30,40,40# mono would make more sense, but then with such small fish why the need to have a doubled line?


.

As to the eye size, I said DOUBLED 30-60 lb not 100 lb


As to the rest of the post I believe no comment from me is needed, except to say this, not sure where you are fishing but if you are needing more than 50-80 lb leader for Drum or Strippers, then you need to start a guide service.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

jhmorgan said:


> I feel like I am missing something here....in what situation(s) do you envision one line being bit/cut/snagged/etc but the other strand being left unscathed? I would think that any situation that would result in one strand breaking, would result in both of them breaking since they are braided....


Good question and my answer would be if you have a weak spot or nick in one line that could lead to failure, the other will hold. It is not going to protect against a massive failure or a big cut or big bite. I believe if I needed a safety line to safe my life, I would feel better having two. 

The Braided part is mainly to eliminate getting grass or other objects caught between the lines. That was a major flaw in my first efforts that I had not considered but others caught my error, I have since gone back and re-tied all my other rigs


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

obxflea said:


> 50# is easier to cut than 60#, 60# is easier to cut than 80# and so on. I still dont see any benefit in having doubled 50#... I have a feeling this "rig" will cause you to loose more fish than a standard 100#-130# single line. You keep saying that "if one breaks I will have the second one for backup" and in the same breath you say its not for toothy fish. *My question is when in the hell has 100-130# ever failed?? I see you trying to fix a problem that doesnt exist.* The rigs do look better though, almost there...



exactly........................


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The 100-130 lb bite leader and shock leader are two different things. The 100+ piece of mon is usually very, very short, and is meant to be protection from the fish's mouth, especially if he's toothy. Just about every hardcore drum fisherman uses that sort of rig, and it's worked very well for years. It's a neat idea, but I don't think the practicality or added funtionality is there. If it floats your boat though, cool.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, guys take it easy on him, instead of criticising you guys should be thanking the man, hes offering you a rig, something i have yet to come up with! I know some of you guys preffer single heavy mono but relax, will it kill you to accept it that the guy has come up with a nice rig? Not one to your liking but a nice rig none-the-less! Besides, this also gives you an option, in case your out there in the surf and are out of heavy mono or something than this rig might just end up saving your trip! Thanks fireline!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

inshoreangler95 said:


> Wow, guys take it easy on him, instead of criticising you guys should be thanking the man, hes offering you a rig, something i have yet to come up with! I know some of you guys preffer single heavy mono but relax, will it kill you to accept it that the guy has come up with a nice rig? Not one to your liking but a nice rig none-the-less! Besides, this also gives you an option, in case your out there in the surf and are out of heavy mono or something than this rig might just end up saving your trip! Thanks fireline!


Hey, it's winter time up here. We've already beat mono vs braid and spinning vs conventional to death. Gotta have something to argue over!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I use 100lb and Ive had to change out because of abbrasion and bluefish nipping at it. Id rather have to change once every day or two than several times a day. Then there are the times when the bluefish swim by with mouth agape and snip your line as well. They love that hi vis stuff lol


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Question for Fireline20*



> Both are tied with dual 3 inch strands of twisted and braided 50lb Berkley Big Game Mono


How do you keep the twist in mono when tying the rig? And your not really braiding 2 line? Are you? Just a twist.....


Anyway keep the rig post and pics coming , I for one appreicate your time and effort to share with us.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

oh boy......


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Obxflea*

Another prime example of my avatar........


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Hey, it's winter time up here. We've already beat mono vs braid and spinning vs conventional to death. Gotta have something to argue over!


Tuche! it gets aggravating every time we get in these subjects!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

obxflea said:


> oh boy......





Orest said:


> Another prime example of my avatar........


Here we go again. It's not the point of it being a good rig, it may be for some. I-we say again, it's not a fir that will work well here. The reasons have been stated over and over. 99% of all Drum, Striper and Cobia fisherman carry more than enough leader to make it through a days or nights fishing. Can you imagine trying to tie, twist or braid that leader at night w/a 20mph wind. 100#-130# works for us.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> I use 100lb and Ive had to change out because of abbrasion and bluefish nipping at it. Id rather have to change once every day or two than several times a day. Then there are the times when the bluefish swim by with mouth agape and snip your line as well. They love that hi vis stuff lol


Damn right they do. I got bit off about 8 times one day south of the Point last year. Damn taylor blues were EVERYWHERE. They were biting my line off right where it went in the water. You couldn't put a bait out without them tearing it up. I was catching them with sandfleas in the wash they were so thick. It was frustrating as hell and almost worse than a day of catching doggies. I respooled one of my reels twice that day. 

Now if I could get a glass minnow that's the same color as Sufix Tri chartreuse, I'd be a blue fish masta!


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Hey, it's winter time up here. We've already beat mono vs braid and spinning vs conventional to death. Gotta have something to argue over!


That says it all,,,,Nor'Easterners are stuck in the cabin and we Southerners are out fishing or at least not shoveling snow.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Fireline20 said:


> That says it all,,,,Nor'Easterners are stuck in the cabin and we Southerners are out fishing or at least not shoveling snow.


If you were fishin' you wouldn't be coming up with these crazy rigs! opcorn:

Ahh, what do I know, I'm from the Midwest. 

Even Hatteras is dead though, so y'all that have fish go catch 'em.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

TreednNC said:


> I use 100lb and Ive had to change out because of abbrasion and bluefish nipping at it. Id rather have to change once every day or two than several times a day. Then there are the times when the bluefish swim by with mouth agape and snip your line as well. They love that hi vis stuff lol


Now that is a point I was trying to get across....you don't have to use 50lb or 60lb. Use whatever size you want, 80 lb works great too, I just had 50lb around when I tied it. 

As I said it all depends on the size of the eye of the hook as to how big of # mono will fit doubled through the eye. 

Bigger eye=bigger doubled line.

Buy thinner top grade mono and you can fit bigger doubled line through the eye.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Orest said:


> How do you keep the twist in mono when tying the rig? And your not really braiding 2 line? Are you? Just a twist.....
> 
> 
> Anyway keep the rig post and pics coming , I for one appreicate your time and effort to share with us.


Here is the trick.

1. Pull off about 1 ft of line from the spool

2. Double it but don't cut it.

3. Pinch the doubled end to as small as you can get it.

4. Feed that through the bottom of the eye and loop it around the hook point and pull it tight

5. Make another loop in the line and loop it around the point, pull tight.

6. Repeat step 5 

7. Now cut the line from the spool so you have matched tag ends.

8. Feed that back through the TOP of the eye.

Now for the twist.

1. Secure the hook in the latch of your tackle box or some other stationary loop or eye hook, etc, so it does not twist and you free up your hands.

2. Twist the line about 15-20 times and slide the swivel up the line, keeping your fingers tight on the end of the tag lines so the twist does not come out.

3. Hold the swivel with your right hand(if your right handed) and the tag ends in your left.

4. Slide the swivel up the line to your desired length.

5. Tie a regular clinch knot with the doubled tag ends and pull tight.

6. Cut the tag ends and your done.

I can tie this in 1 min or less:fishing:


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

I really dont see the point, at all... Tie on a swivel and snell a hook with your desired # test and fish. To hell with all that hookin and twistin and time wastin nonsense.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

obxflea said:


> I really dont see the point, at all... Tie on a swivel and snell a hook with your desired # test and fish. To hell with all that hookin and twistin and time wastin nonsense.


Try it,,,you might like it,,,if not, don't use it.

As I said, I can tie it in 1 min.

Just offering up a new idea, hmmm, wonder how this bow and arrow thing works.

Tight Lines OBX,,,nothing personal, best of luck to you this season.:fishing:


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

I totally never meant anything personal at all. Just trying to see the +'s and -'s. Good luck to you too, I know I will need it, probably wont even get to see the ocean this spring.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

obxflea said:


> I totally never meant anything personal at all. Just trying to see the +'s and -'s. Good luck to you too, I know I will need it, probably wont even get to see the ocean this spring.


Bummer,,,lets hope you do and hit the big one....


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Fireline20 said:


> Thanks;
> 
> A bit of clarification here I believe is needed.
> 
> ...


you dont gain more strength from a double line rig.. try it it ya dont believe us.
attach the hook onto a scale and pull it.

50# is still 50# , itll break more easily then 100#, if the first 50# line is cut that easily.
the second one is can be cut just as fast.
bluefish up here. can bite thru steel leaders, which is why i never stick our fingers near its mouth.
also main reason why i use 100-150# mono 1"-3" leaders.

you dont lose strength or feel with heavy mono. since we only use like 2"-12" most of the time. how much stretch can it really give. ?  ?

my heavers run 15-20# main>80# shocker>120# leader
my lighter setups 15>60>80-100.

the eye of hook is never a limiting factor. this is where crimps come in.
crimps are stronger then knots IMO. ive never had a correctly crimped line snap on me.

i can tie my shocker to a swivel and crimp on a hook in under a min, but i can catch fish triple the size of the ones you can 'safely' catch

*if you worry about nicks in the line,, its so easy and fast just to cut off hook and retie.
hell, i reuse the same hook. no need to worry?*



if you really want "2 lines" you might as well just use an assist hook. 2 separate hooks in one piece of bait.
or if your using 50# ? why dont you just use wire instead? its thinner then 50 but stronger then 50.

and our rigs arent for sharks, for sharks id move up to 200#+ all the way to 400# mono, or wire.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Hey, it's winter time up here. We've already beat mono vs braid and spinning vs conventional to death. Gotta have something to argue over!


How bout Pier vs Surf, Beach vs Boat, 4x4 vs 2x4, Nascar vs NHRA, Fat women vs skinny women *Just something new PLEASE!*


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

racewire20 said:


> How bout Pier vs Surf, Beach vs Boat, 4x4 vs 2x4, Nascar vs NHRA, Fat women vs skinny women *Just something new PLEASE!*


Is it spring yet?


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> How bout Pier vs Surf, Beach vs Boat, 4x4 vs 2x4, Nascar vs NHRA, Fat women vs skinny women *Just something new PLEASE!*



Or someone could actually PROVE their point by rigging up some kind of abrasion test with sandpaper and seeing which rig lasts longer.opcorn:


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Fishfinder "DRUM RIG" snelled 10/0 SSW Owner on to two inches of 130lb crimped to 150 barrell swivel, simple, it takes longer to type it than to tie it. No twists, no braids, no failures.....it works you aint gonna make this mouse trap any better.
Your rig might work for general all around fishing where you might stumble on a puppy drum now and then, HOWEVER when you are fishing for Pig Drum it aint gonna fly, Take a walk around Cape Point late October early November when the wind is blowin Northeast at about 20 and ask those folks what kind of rig they are using. I'll Guarantee you there won't be more than one double lined/braided/woven/twisted/looped thingy being fished.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks*

for the directions.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Will someone please please tell him that this rig is "God's Gift to Fishing and that two pieces of braided line won't catch every piece of debri floating in the ocean, and that the time involved to turn two pieces of 50 lb test material into 100 lb material is well worth it. . . . PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Why is it every time*

someone post his/her idea on anything, people got to jump on the thread and berate the poster for his idea.

It simple. 

Read the post and if you don't like the idea, concept or what ever the starter of the thread took the time to develop and post here so other could maybe benefit. 

Close the thread and move on and keep your negative attitude to yourself.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

The rig sucks, trying to point him in the right direction MAYBE!!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

obxflea said:


> The rig sucks, trying to point him in the right direction MAYBE!!!!


Now that was offsides, wasn't it? 









I don't like the rig, but if he does, good for him. Kudos for trying to think of something new.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is what a REAL Drum rig looks like.

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/fulldrumrig.htm

I see an 80lb hook leader tied to a 50 lb shock leader, tied with a double uni and then look, a "Resulting Double Line" to a Bimini Twist, then to a running line. I don't see any 130lb mono in the picture.

Sounds to me like a bunch of grumpy old men in the Chessie area with nothing else to do but bust someone's chops.

Someone give them an enema please:--|


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If you'll notice that rig is copyright 2000. Times have changed. Those Gami hooks suck too. 

Bottom line is everyone is going to use what they're comfortable with. If you want to use 50 and 80 pound mono, rock on if your confident with that setup. I'm confident with a short piece of 100 # Big Game mono with a 50 # shock leader. That's my bag. It works for me and I'm confident that the knots will hold. 

It's also funny that the guy who posted that pic lives in Richmond. Would that be considered the Chessie area?


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Postbuster, do you even have a clue as to what you are talking about??


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

obxflea said:


> Postbuster, do you even have a clue as to what you are talking about??


Nope.......


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AirDown said:


> Nope.......


He has a clue about googling "drum rig"  That's the first link that pops up.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

obxflea said:


> Postbuster, do you even have a clue as to what you are talking about??


My name says it all, like Myth Busters. I do the research and debunk posts

To this I say, a picture is worth a thousand words. 

Debunk the Picture from Hatteras Outfitters if you can, and I believe you will need more than just a reference to a year 2000 Copyright.

To you and to all others I ask, is this or is this not a valid drum rig used at Hatteras, in the past or present? 

I am calling your guys hand on this. What you got?


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

*and then look, a "Resulting Double Line" to a Bimini Twist*


First of all you are clueless...... For me and most DRUM fisherman, the leader is tooo long, the hook sucks a$$, and very few GOOD DRUM FISHERMAN us a UNI-UNI knot. What else ya wanna know BARNEY?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

obxflea said:


> *and then look, a "Resulting Double Line" to a Bimini Twist*
> 
> 
> First of all you are clueless...... For me and most DRUM fisherman, the leader is tooo long, the hook sucks a$$, and very few GOOD DRUM FISHERMAN us a UNI-UNI knot. What else ya wanna know BARNEY?


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

It's true, not many folks out there using a uni-uni for a shocker knot. That rig may have been used in the past, but times have changed Most folks I know are using the cannonball rig. Google that buster of posts.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

obxflea said:


> *and then look, a "Resulting Double Line" to a Bimini Twist*
> 
> 
> First of all you are clueless...... For me and most DRUM fisherman, the leader is tooo long, the hook sucks a$$, and very few GOOD DRUM FISHERMAN us a UNI-UNI knot. What else ya wanna know BARNEY?


I don't want your opinion. I don't care about the hook used or the leader length?

Just answer my question, is this, or is this not a drum rig used at Hatteras? If not, why not and what do you base your post on. I have a picture and a web site of a respected outfitter. What you got?


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Respected outfitter???? You really are lost arent ya?? Jesus, your reply is like saying using 5 day old bunker is the same as using fresh bunker. Bunker is bunker right?


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

obxflea said:


> Respected outfitter???? You really are lost arent ya?? Jesus, your reply is like saying using 5 day old bunker is the same as using fresh bunker. Bunker is bunker right?


What you got,,,you got squat. Just your opinion and we all know about opinions. 

I rest my case.

Post Busted.

Till next time folks.

Post Buster out


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I just doubled some 50# Big Game and put it on the scale. Guess what it broke at? You guessed it, 50# on the nose. I then tied on a length of 100# Big Game and it bottomed out my 100# scale before it broke. 

50# Big Game is .028 diameter. Double that and you get .056. 100# Big Game is .039.

Just doesn't make any sense to me to go to the trouble of doubling the line. There just doesn't seem to be any added benefit to me. Am I missing something? 

And Postbuster, the doubled line showed on Tres' rig is WAY away from the hook, leader, and weight. I think this is where most of us were concerned with the tangle factor. And most ALL of us use some type of two knot system to connect our shock leader. Be it a uni-uni, spider, no-name, bimini, or combination of these. 

Some have said we didn't appreciate any new ideas. I think this is incorrect. Just look at Tres' rig and then look at what most of us are using now. That was a popular rig 10-15 years ago, and in fact is still used by alot of folks. But the fishermen I know are now beefing it up more or using a 130# cannonball rig or something similar. We don't all use this same exact rig, we even use combination's of each others rigs to come up with something that we like more.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Thnx Clyde, but just use the rig you want to use. IMO


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

*mister buster*

The double line is a bimini, it is what is used as a system to attach your shock leader (3 to 5 wraps on your reel, length of your rod plus your drop) it has no bearing at all on the drum rig.(swivel, bite leader and hook) Postbuster stick to catching bluegills with your zebco 202.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

postbuster said:


> I have a picture and a web site of a respected outfitter.


Clear your head brother. Do a search for HO on this site. Respected.  You're rich.

I think Postbuster is someone else. He's also just trying to stir the pot.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Clyde said:


> I just doubled some 50# Big Game and put it on the scale. Guess what it broke at? You guessed it, 50# on the nose. I then tied on a length of 100# Big Game and it bottomed out my 100# scale before it broke.
> 
> 50# Big Game is .028 diameter. Double that and you get .056. 100# Big Game is .039.
> 
> ...


Good input and makes me scratch my head also.

I do have a question though, did you just string two strands of 50# or did you twist them together or at least try that with the setup knot I described


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Clydes got it right

twisted or not there going to break at 50#
Imho.. the twisting would contribute to more friction as they strech an cause them to break even sooner


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

No I didn't twist it, just doubled it. Don't think my hands can take another round tonight, when that stuff broke it snapped back on me knuckles and cut them up pretty good. Maybe later......


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

*Hey ham, egg and cheese....*

I think postbuster was the one with a 7' white wallmart combo fishing a double hook bottom rig and 3oz at the point last fall.....


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Clear your head brother. Do a search for HO on this site. Respected.  You're rich.
> 
> *I think Postbuster is someone else. He's also just trying to stir the pot*.



yep, your right i bet...


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

obxflea said:


> I think postbuster was the one with a 7' white wallmart combo fishing a double hook bottom rig and 3oz at the point last fall.....


LMAO

Nice intelligent retort, just what I had hoped for, how lame, calling on Walmart. 

Hook set ,,,reeling this one in ,,going to the freezer.

Get a life, some people ain't obsessed with your passions, like you seem to think is all important. They just want to fish, have fun and relax.

You remind me of pack Football dad's who never made it and bust your kids butts cause they can't either. 

Post Buster Out


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

This ain't gonna take long....


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

dawgfsh said:


> Clydes got it right
> 
> twisted or not there going to break at 50#
> Imho.. the twisting would contribute to more friction as they strech an cause them to break even sooner


i think,, i got it right.
i said this very very early when the thread started, 50 will break at 50. no more or less.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AirDown said:


> This ain't gonna take long....


Whatever do you mean? 

Stir stir stir.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Whatever do you mean?
> 
> Stir stir stir.


Oh, dissenting voices are not allowed here?

How OBAMAesh.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

postbuster said:


> LMAO
> 
> Nice intelligent retort, just what I had hoped for, how lame, calling on Walmart.
> 
> ...


Fishing is our passion, If it's not yours then why are you here?
Butt out!!
Your not helping anyone's cause,*Let it Lay!!*


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

postbuster said:


> Oh, dissenting voices are not allowed here?
> 
> How OBAMAesh.


Once again, you haven't a clue.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Once again, you haven't a clue.


Platitudes.

No substance.

Just opinions.

Your posts are the only ones that have any backbone to them.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

postbuster said:


> Your posts are the only ones that have any backbone to them.


Thanks! I feel so much better about myself now!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to P&S, postbuster! 

You'll find there are lots of people here who can be very helpful.

Again, welcome!


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> Fishing is our passion, If it's not yours then why are you here?
> Butt out!!
> Your not helping anyone's cause,*Let it Lay!!*


Nor are you.

Your a closed society,,,a Frat, a Social Club, your way or the highway..totally dedicated, no concept of SC, Ga, Florida or Gulf Fishing, all about NE fishing in the general forum.

This forum is BUSTED:--|


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

When all else fails, play dead.....I like it, thanks.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hold up chief. NE fishing? We ain't all a bunch of Montauk or Jersey boys. One of the best quotes I've heard here is, "If you come in acting like a tool, you'll find this place as friendly as a prison shower." You have all of 9 posts and you're going to judge everything here from one thread? 

Anyway, initiations will be held later in the month if you want to join.  We'll let ya know where to be. Don't call us, we'll call you.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AirDown said:


> When all else fails, play dead.....I like it, thanks.


You also have the infamous, "I'm a man, but I can change. If I have to. I guess." 

I love Red Green. Even if they are Canadian.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

basstardo said:


> You also have the infamous, "I'm a man, but I can change. If I have to. I guess."
> 
> I love Red Green. Even if they are Canadian.



lol...


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

As to stirring the pot:

To quote Macbeth (Shakespeare Play,,,uh not the reel for you Chessies)

Double Bubble, Toil and Trouble


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

postbuster said:


> As to stirring the pot:
> 
> To quote Macbeth (Shakespeare Play,,,uh not the reel for you Chessies)
> 
> Double Bubble, Toil and Trouble


LOL

It's "Double, double toil and trouble," but that's OK.

Again, Welcome to P&S!


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

postbuster said:


> Nor are you.
> 
> Your a closed society,,,a Frat, a Social Club, your way or the highway..totally dedicated, no concept of SC, Ga, Florida or Gulf Fishing, all about NE fishing in the general forum.
> 
> This forum is BUSTED:--|


Yea, and your point?

Busted? What the hell are you smoking?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

BubbaHoTep said:


> LOL
> 
> It's "Double, double toil and trouble," but that's OK.
> 
> Again, Welcome to P&S!


Crap, now we are going to have 70000 posts busting that...


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Hold up chief. NE fishing? We ain't all a bunch of Montauk or Jersey boys. One of the best quotes I've heard here is, "If you come in acting like a tool, you'll find this place as friendly as a prison shower." You have all of 9 posts and you're going to judge everything here from one thread?
> 
> Anyway, initiations will be held later in the month if you want to join.  We'll let ya know where to be. Don't call us, we'll call you.


To Paraphrase from the Travelling Wilburys "Tweeter & The Monkey Man"

"Jan said to the monkey man I'm not fooled by Jersey boys curls."

"I knew them long before they ever became jersey girls"

Are we having fun yet


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

AirDown said:


> Crap, now we are going to have 70000 posts busting that...


sorry


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

BubbaHoTep said:


> LOL
> 
> It's "Double, double toil and trouble," but that's OK.
> 
> Again, Welcome to P&S!


I stand corrected


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

basstardo said:


> You also have the infamous, "I'm a man, but I can change. If I have to. I guess.". . . .





postbuster said:


> . . . .
> 
> "Jan said to the monkey man I'm not fooled by Jersey boys curls."
> 
> ...


I am so confused.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Somebody is too busy quoting others.

12 post and not one piece of pertinent fishing info. 

Like I asked before,*Why are you here?*


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> Somebody is too busy quoting others.
> 
> 12 post and not one piece of pertinent fishing info.
> 
> Like I asked before,*Why are you here?*


Pertinent information is:

Lighten up

Get a life

Enjoy.

Nuff Said


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> Somebody is too busy quoting others.
> 
> 12 post and not one piece of pertinent fishing info.
> 
> Like I asked before,*Why are you here?*


right here....."I'm your huckleberry"


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

postbuster said:


> To Paraphrase from the Travelling Wilburys "Tweeter & The Monkey Man"
> 
> "Jan said to the monkey man I'm not fooled by Jersey boys curls."
> 
> ...


You, sir, ain't right.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

BubbaHoTep said:


> I am so confused.


So is he. Now, don't make any sudden movements, slowly walk away from the keyboard. It'll be safe by morning. No matter what you hear, stay away from teh keyboard.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

*No, Not Nuff said.*

I asked you a question, I want an answer. 

Again, *WHY ARE YOU HERE?*


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AirDown said:


> right here....."I'm your huckleberry"


"Three and three is . . . . uhh, Seven? Nine? Fourteen? Sixteen!"


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

racewire20 said:


> *No, Not Nuff said.*
> 
> I asked you a question, I want an answer.
> 
> Again, *WHY ARE YOU HERE?*


You're not pulling a Christian Bale are you? Just asking.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

basstardo said:


> You're not pulling a Christian Bale are you? Just asking.


Naw, Just treating her just like my teenage daughters (same mindset)


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

racewire20 said:


> Naw, Just treating her just like my teenage daughters (same mindset)


Dangit. I was going to get my tape recorder out. The Christian Bale thing was so funny, I wouldn't mind hearing another one. Reminded me of getting my butt reamed in the Marines. :redface:


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> *No, Not Nuff said.*
> 
> I asked you a question, I want an answer.
> 
> Again, *WHY ARE YOU HERE?*


To be your guide to the Light Side of reason and understanding of others feelings and emotions..

Barf....that sounds so much like an Obamaism as I have ever heard:--|

Real Reason:
You bust chops so easy, you open your selves up to busting. 

I say and you can quote me on this:

"If you cant handle the fire in the kitchen, learn to plant roses in the yard"


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Ya rekon he got yelled at out on the beach one time cause he's a barney, and ever since has held a grudge against those that take surf fishing seriously?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

postbuster said:


> "If you cant handle the fire in the kitchen, learn to plant roses"


What the hell is wrong with roses? You got a problem with roses?


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

basstardo said:


> What the hell is wrong with roses? You got a problem with roses?


No just a problem with guys like OBXFlea and Old Mullet Breath

"Pass the jelly please,,,,faint,,,,oh you mean the all fruit"

Talk about "Barnies"

Sheesh


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Fireline20 said:


> . . . .I do have a question though, did you just string two strands of 50# or did you twist them together or at least try that with the setup knot I described


Fire, I'm curious. Have you had a chance to try this out yet, or are you waiting for warmer weather??


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

basstardo said:


> I love Red Green. Even if they are Canadian.


My pops used to watch that show all the time, funny as heck.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> My pops used to watch that show all the time, funny as heck.


Yeah it's a great show. PBS doesn't carry it in this area though...bastages. I checked out a bunch of episodes last year for an English class I was taking. Who knew college English and Red Green went together.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

postbuster said:


> No just a problem with guys like OBXFlea and Old Mullet Breath
> 
> "Pass the jelly please,,,,faint,,,,oh you mean the all fruit"
> 
> ...


OK, well as long as you like roses.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ok, so what were we talking about?


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

yo, firefly. aside from all of this rubbish, let us know how the 2 vs. 1 works out. i know what you are getting at with the smaller eyelet. also, i'd rather tie with thin line over thick line. i'm going to stick to a single line, however, until i hear your design stands up. but if your results win, i'll be learning your knot the next day. 2 questions though: does it try to untwist, and does it snag?


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Please stop humoring him. It makes no sense, won't serve any valuable purpose and is a total waste of time. It could go down as the worst idea on P&S. 

The proof of the pudding will be how many people will be using it a year from now and I think we all know the answer to that.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> Ok, so what were we talking about?


Tastes great. Less filling.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

basstardo said:


> Tastes great. Less filling.


your a moron! its the drinkability


and it doesnt make sense unless you ducktape two 6 ounce cans together. Don't even think about using a 12ounce can to drink from just cause thats the way its done.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Well what happens if you can't find 6 oz cans but 8 oz cans are available? Do you feel as if it's beneficial taping two 8s together or are you just wasting your duct tape?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

NTKG said:


> your a moron! its the drinkability
> 
> 
> and it doesnt make sense unless you ducktape two 6 ounce cans together. Don't even think about using a 12ounce can to drink from just cause thats the way its done.


6 and 12 oz? Sheeeit homie! I only drink 40's of Schlitz malt licka!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I see we have new*

poster........


opcorn: :beer: opcorn:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Orest said:


> poster........
> 
> 
> opcorn: :beer: opcorn:


you'll have to forgive me. it's been a while since I've been on and you know my spoon gets restless until it stirs something!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

OBX_Nomad said:


> Well what happens if you can't find 6 oz cans but 8 oz cans are available? Do you feel as if it's beneficial taping two 8s together or are you just wasting your duct tape?


no absolutely not sir. the diameter of the 8oz can just will not work doubled. but if you take two 8oz bottles then we might be on to something. However 8oz bottles if i recall are made only for "MIKEYS" or some green bottle. 

Additonally green bottles provide too much visibility in open water and we all know that glass and aluminum don't mix cause the sharks can sense that.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, but I'm not targeting biters so joining a bottle with a can shouldn't be a problem. 

No way is a 40 oz. gonna work, most heavers are only built to handle 8 to 10 ozs.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a Nail.  I can cast ANYTHING!!!!!

Actually I don't have a nail, but I would like to.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Not you Neil*

The member with just 15 posts to his name......... PostBuster


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

basstardo said:


> Dangit. Reminded me of getting my butt reamed in the Marines. :redface:


You must've changed quite a bit then Terry. I mean, you've got a wife, kid and everything now
"Yeah it's a great show. PBS doesn't carry it in this area though...bastages."
We're still seeing it up here

and... beer on the beach is best done in cans.Then you can dual purpose 'em Sand fleas are way to hard to get out of a long neck. A cut can however, performs the job admirably. Drunk sandfleas make better bait.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

A drunk sand flea is fine, but a plastered bunker is devine! :beer::fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> You must've changed quite a bit then Terry. I mean, you've got a wife, kid and everything now


I said reamed, Darren. Not rimmed. :--|

Although some of the ass chewin's I received probably did have me walkin' a little funny. A 1st Sergeant's boot will do that to you.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

postbuster said:


> No just a problem with guys like OBXFlea and Old Mullet Breath
> 
> "Pass the jelly please,,,,faint,,,,oh you mean the all fruit"
> 
> ...


Well atleast I am in the good company of someone who is about fishin, Buster you are not, so kindly go back to where ever you crawled out from.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

postbuster said:


> My name says it all, like Myth Busters. I do the research and debunk posts
> 
> To this I say, a picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> ...


No that is nothing more than a Fish Finder Rig. That someone used at Hatteras and put a new name on it.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

AirDown said:


> right here....."I'm your huckleberry"


Forgive me for weighing in so late...but that is CLASSIC!!!

And, for the record...



NTKG said:


> no absolutely not sir. the diameter of the 8oz can just will not work doubled. but if you take two 8oz bottles then we might be on to something. However 8oz bottles if i recall are made only for "MIKEYS" or some green bottle.
> 
> Additonally green bottles provide too much visibility in open water and we all know that glass and aluminum don't mix cause the sharks can sense that.


I thought Sharks could only sense BUD LITE!!!


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

obxflea said:


> *and then look, a "Resulting Double Line" to a Bimini Twist*
> 
> 
> First of all you are clueless...... For me and most DRUM fisherman, the leader is tooo long, the hook sucks a$$, and very few GOOD DRUM FISHERMAN us a UNI-UNI knot. What else ya wanna know BARNEY?


So you are saying 3-4" of hook leader is to long? If so what length do you use? Agree those Gamagushi hooks are trash. Also what are you calling a Pig Drum? We catch them here in the Inlet that go to 50#. That is the Reds on 20# tackle all day when they are here. Now for the 60# plus Blacks we go to 40# Tackle.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I think the guys are talkn about them little spotty fish that doesn't get all that big but I am guessing that most folks around here are after this and yea you better go well armed or go home. These pigs been known to run over the sandbars and when they get in close they have this little trick they do of sticking their nose in the rough shelly slew and grinding it around, if you have anything light it will get cut quick. So thus, 50lb shocks and 100lb + for snelling hooks.
PS-This is Newsjeff on a lucky night


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

*Buster*

Ever see one of them? .....................didn't think so, of course you could google RED DRUM, might be another picture there for you.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Yea we get some good ones here also. This is Deans 47" Red 17# Main 40# Shock 20# hook leader.









We have some shelly beaches here also. But my guess would be you have alot more rock than we do.
That is a nice Red there Newsjeff.
What are your size limits on Reds? Ours is 18" to 27" one per day.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shooter said:


> I think the guys are talkn about them little spotty fish that doesn't get all that big but I am guessing that most folks around here are after this and yea you better go well armed or go home. These pigs been known to run over the sandbars and when they get in close they have this little trick they do of sticking their nose in the rough shelly slew and grinding it around, if you have anything light it will get cut quick. So thus, 50lb shocks and 100lb + for snelling hooks.
> PS-This is Newsjeff on a lucky night


I have been following this and I am a bit confused, sorry.

My question is, if your using a snelled hook with 100-130# mono and it is tied to a 100-150" swivel with 3-4 inches of line and then it is attached to a 50# mono shock,, how much of that 100-150# mono is actually protruding out of the mouth of the big drum protecting you while he rolls around in the sand and shells?

Am I missing something? Seems to me that the 50lb shock leader would be the piece taking the abuse, not to mention the knot tied to the swivel from the 50# mono.

Just asking?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Damn I'm good looking.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Newsjeff said:


> Damn I'm good looking.


And you got lucky that night.....


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

jeff looks like he wants to say " mine! all mine! dont you touch it! you stay away! "


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

SpinMeister99 said:


> My question is, if your using a snelled hook with 100-130# mono and it is tied to a 100-150" swivel with 3-4 inches of line and then it is attached to a 50# mono shock,, how much of that 100-150# mono is actually protruding out of the mouth of the big drum protecting you while he rolls around in the sand and shells?


That's why many of us have gone to adding piece of 100-130# to the end of the shock leader so that there's 2-3' of 100# between the hook and the shock leader. Plus, on a drummy day, I'm throwing 8'n'bait or more, so my shock runs 60-80# 




AirDown said:


> And you got lucky that night.....


I'd say he had good luck that night...cause if that's Jeff getting lucky...I'd hate to see what a coyote ugly night for him would look like


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

They both take the abuse (snell and shock), but the mouth of the drum will also wear on the 100 lb mono if it's in his mouth depending on how he is hooked.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

130# cannonball rig will get ur done.....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Tastes great. Less filling.


HA HA, that's good.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

When you start creating fake names and responding to your own threads, you officially cross over into troll territory. Fireline20, not cool coming in as postbuster. And since this is the second time you've created a fake identity to stir up trouble, wave goodbye.


----------

